# όλα τα σφάζω, όλα τα μαχαιρώνω



## nickel (Apr 3, 2012)

Η έκφραση ξεκίνησε από τα καρπούζια. Να, το λέει και η Βικιπαίδεια:

Επειδή η επιλογή του καρπουζιού είναι δύσκολη για τους περισσότερους, τυπική εικόνα από λαϊκή αγορά στην Ελλάδα είναι η «διαφήμιση» του πωλητή των καρπουζιών με δυνατή φωνή: «Καρπούζι με το μαχαίρι», «Όλα τα σφάζω, όλα τα μαχαιρώνω» (εννοώντας ότι προτίθεται να κόψει κομμάτι του καρπουζιού για να δει ο αγοραστής την ποιότητα), ή «με τη βούλα», εννοώντας την εγγυημένη ποιότητα του φρούτου.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Καρπούζι

Έχουμε, επομένως, ήδη μια μεταφραστική πρόκληση που έχει να κάνει με τη συγκεκριμένη πρακτική που αφορά τα καρπούζια και τη δειγματοληψία, το sampling.

Ωστόσο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, η μεταφορική χρήση της έκφρασης έχει να κάνει με πρακτικές που δεν κάνουν διακρίσεις, όπως όταν χρησιμοποιούμε την έκφραση για μεταφραστές που ειδικεύονται στα πάντα και είναι διατεθειμένοι να «σφάξουν τα πάντα» — σχεδόν κυριολεκτικά. Αυτό πώς θα το πούμε;


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 3, 2012)

All in the same bag?


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2012)

...


wholesale translation butcher (Whatever Translations Unlimited)
haphazard translation unspecialist

transgressive-aggressive translator 
trans-indiscriminator 
whorrible translator 
hyperhacktive translator

heck_lectic_
anythingoer
 ..​Anything goes - Kate Capshaw




 

σχετικό: The offensive translator


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2012)

one-size-fits-all


----------



## cougr (Apr 4, 2012)

Περί _όλα τα σφάζω, όλα τα μαχαιρώνω_

That's me!:)

Ίσως: I do the lot, I dabble in everything, I'm a bit of a dabbler, I'm a generalist, I'm a jack of all trades.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

A know-all then? A pantologist perhaps? A true polymath? The proverbial homo universalis? :)


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 4, 2012)

know-all δεν είναι ο ξερόλας; Δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει τότε.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Κανένα απ' αυτά που είναι αριστερά από τη φατσούλα δεν ταιριάζει. Είναι λέξεις σε αξιακή κλιμάκωση, λέξεις που δεν έχουν σχέση με τον τίτλο. Από στιγμές που, αντί να σφάζεις και να μαχαιρώνεις, ξεσπάς πάνω στις λέξεις.


----------



## Philip (Apr 4, 2012)

Ίσως turn my hand to anything


----------



## cougr (Apr 5, 2012)

Μήπως εδώ ταιριάζουν φράσεις όπως για παράδειγμα: "I take on everything and anything", "I'll take on anyone", "I'll take on all comers";


----------



## pontios (Apr 5, 2012)

Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, άλλα η προκείμενη έκφραση σαν να αποπνέει η υποδηλώνει μια ανόητη έπαρση - ότι τα ξέρω όλα, "δοξάστε με", και ίσως χρησιμοποιείται από την άποψη του τρίτου προσώπου ;


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Ναι, είναι συνήθως ειρωνικό, το λέμε για τρίτους («όλα τα σφάζει, όλα τα μαχαιρώνει») και σημαίνει περίπου «His ignorance will not stop him from tackling any impossible task».


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

...
 Ειδικά για χασαπομεταφραστές, σχετικοί όροι αφορισμοί από το νήμα Λεξιπλασίες για μεταφραστές και μεταφράστριες: 



Ambrose said:


> *μεταφάζαρο*: όλα τα πουλάω, όλα τα σφάζω, με το μαχαίρι και με τη βούλα.





Zazula said:


> *μεταφροσύνη*
> η αφροσύνη μεταφραστή (ή, συνήθως, wannabe μεταφραστή) να αναλάβει δουλειά σε πεδίο που δεν το κατέχει
> [...]





nickel said:


> *μεταφρασκόλνικοφ:* μεταφραστής που θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ιδιοφυΐα, ιδιότητα που πιστεύει ότι του επιβάλλει να ασχολείται μόνο με σπουδαίες μεταφράσεις και του επιτρέπει να σφαγιάζει χωρίς δισταγμό τις ταπεινές μεταφράσεις που πέφτουν στα χέρια του.





daeman said:


> *ντεμεκταφραστής*
> 
> ο παριστάνων τον μεταφραστή, ο γιος του καφετζή.
> 
> Ο καφετζής έχει και κόρη, τη ντεμεκταφράστρια.





daeman said:


> *μεταφράντζα (η)*
> 
> 1. η χαρακτηριστική αφέλεια που, σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη, καλύπτει το μισό τουλάχιστον πρόσωπο των emo μεταφραστών (πρβλ. και _μεταάφρο_ στο #8 του Count Baltar).
> *2.* (μτφ.) η χαρακτηριστική αφέλεια που, σε πλήρη έξαρση, ωθεί ερασιτέχνες ή/και ακατάλληλους μεταφραστές να αναλαμβάνουν έργα* πέραν των δυνατοτήτων τους (πρβλ. και _μεταφάζαρο_ στο #19 του Ambrose), παράγοντας μεταφράσματα που χαρακτηρίζονται ως _μεταφρόκαλα,_ _μεταφρακάσα_ (βλ. #12 και #4 του sapere_aude, αντίστοιχα) ή _μεταφράσινα άλογα_ (βλ. # 15 του zazula), αποσπάσματα των οποίων καταλήγουν συνήθως στον Καιάδα των μεταφραστών (βλ. σχ. λήμμα).
> ...


----------



## cougr (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, είναι συνήθως ειρωνικό, το λέμε για τρίτους («όλα τα σφάζει, όλα τα μαχαιρώνει») και σημαίνει περίπου «His ignorance will not stop him from tackling any impossible task».



Ίσως λοιπόν σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις να ισχύει το "_he bites off more than he can chew_" (ie. to attempt something that exceeds one's capacity)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Ναι, αυτή είναι ίσως η πιο ... καλοσυνάτη απόδοση της έκφρασης.


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

...
Big-biter? Non-particular? All-picker and stealer?


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 5, 2012)

No killer, all filler


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2014)

cougr said:


> Ίσως λοιπόν σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις να ισχύει το "_he bites off more than he can chew_" (ie. to attempt something that exceeds one's capacity)



Never bite off more than you can chew - The Velours







I bit off more than I could chew - Suzi Quatro


----------



## cougr (Jun 23, 2014)

Looool, daeman!

Ίντα θυμησουλιά ήταν αυτή! 

Γιαγέρνεις μου τη θύμηση
τσι παιδικούς μου χρόνους 
όπου της Σούζη η raspy, husky λατρευτή φωνή 
μού έγιαινε τους πόνους!


----------



## psychostasia (Nov 27, 2015)

Το thread είναι λίγο παλιό, παρ' όλ' αυτά ιδού η συμβολή μου: Open to all comers.


----------



## pontios (Nov 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uoQFQed-4I
and here's someone who's up for anything/ready for all comers/ready (or up) for any challenge.

up for it/something/anything/any challenge
Definitions

(informal) keen or willing to try something/anything (out) or make a good effort" ⇒ ■ it's a big challenge and I'm up for it"


----------



## pontios (Nov 27, 2015)

just adding ...(it just came to me, sorry).

Με την ευκαιρία της αναβίωσης του νήματος ... δεν ξέρω αν περιέχει και την έννοια: I take no prisoners.

*take no prisoners*
Definitions

(informal) to be ruthlessly uncompromising and resolute in one's actions


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

pontios said:


> *take no prisoners*


Καμία σχέση με αυτό, νομίζω. 

Το σωστό είναι ακριβώς αυτό:


pontios said:


> up for it/something/anything/any challenge


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2015)

Ακριβώς; Γιατί το "up for any challenge" έχει μόνο θετική χροιά, ενώ το "όλα τα σφάζω, όλα τα μαχαιρώνω" όχι και τόσο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Ακριβώς; Γιατί το "up for any challenge" έχει μόνο θετική χροιά...


Ναι, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, αφού η παρουσία του challenge δείχνει ταυτόχρονα έναν αυτοπεριορισμό που δεν υπάρχει στο ελληνικό. Ίσως θα ήταν πιο κοντά ένα up for anything/whatever comes this way κττ.


----------



## pontios (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, dr7 and Alexandra.

Κάτι σαν το "I'll butcher all, and take a stab at everything" έχει ένα παραλληλισμό, νομίζω;

to butcher = tο bungle, botch
take a stab at something = make an attempt (even when one is not equal to the challenge/task).


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2015)

pontios said:


> ...
> 
> Κάτι σαν το "I'll butcher all, and take a stab at everything" έχει ένα παραλληλισμό, νομίζω;
> 
> ...



Now that's a good one! :up:

To the knifepoint. To the meat of it, when you boil it down.


----------

